# Officially have my own cat 😺formal introductions!



## Cloball (10 June 2021)

Started the year renting with an occasional visit from the neighbours cat. Now I own a house, officially have a cat, and a part time peacock. Been a productive year.
Meet M a 5 year old moggy. He may look familiar as after a long chat with our lovely neighbour she gifted him to us as he seems to have chosen my OH as his person and he doesn't get on with her other cats. OH and cat have been known to nap holding hands. It's quite sickening🤣
He has spent the day sleeping on HIS  sofa and enthusiastically proving he knows how to use a litter tray. I'm just wondering what will happen when he meets Nigel the resident peacock 🦚.


----------



## timbobs (10 June 2021)

Such a gorgeous cat! How did you end up with the peacock?!
Congrats on buying a house too!


----------



## ycbm (10 June 2021)

Lucky you and lucky Nigel. How lovely of your old neighbour to let him stay with his favourite person when you moved.  😊
.


----------



## Cloball (10 June 2021)

Thanks guys it seemed meant to be.
His old owner was so nice and relieved he was going to be looked after as he'd opted to live rough under our deck rather than go home. She rescues lots of kittens and puppies and I think he prefers being an only cat. It almost seems a shame to move as I'd like to have been pals 🤣. OH is besotted and very happy he doesn't have to be parted from his pal. M has spent the night sleeping in the crook of my knees.

The peacock was apparently abandoned by someone who used him for weddings, then gave up and just left him. I'm not sure of the whol story. The neighbours on the lane have made him a little roost and look out for him.


----------



## daydreamer (10 June 2021)

Congratulations! Life never seems to be dull with a cat around. They are great for reminding us of the importance of napping and relaxing too!


----------



## Rumtytum (10 June 2021)

Love your update! Everyone happy and Nigel is simply stunning 😍


----------



## Bellasophia (10 June 2021)

Congrats on all three acquisitions..the peacock is stunning.What does it eat? can it fly? Talk about garden ornaments!
I also love the cat..M?moggy? Malcolm?mysterious?


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 June 2021)

Welcome to your new additions, both the full and the part time ones!

I'm hoping that our resident stray cat will get signed over to us now we know where she comes from.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 June 2021)

I fully expect Cloball to be posting on the "worst thing the cat's done" thread within a month


----------



## smolmaus (10 June 2021)

He is gorgeous!! 😍😍 I mean the cat, the peacock doesn't need his ego blown up anymore, look at him, Mr Fancypants. 

Welcome to the Cat-Only-Looks-At-The-OH club 😂 My two boys are so in love it is truly disgusting


----------



## Cloball (11 June 2021)

I had a massive panic yesterday as the cat hadn't appeared to have drunk from his new bowl or peed much all day. I gave him a choice of bowls to drink from and what did he choose .... The pint glass of water on the bedside table that was NOT an option 🤦 but he's drinking and peeing so I can't argue. Booked him into the vets today anyway just in case and the vet called him vital and vigorous! Which I think is code for feral and bitey. I got away with only one scratch and we're now going to have a nap as we've both had a hectic week! I seem to be forgiven.


----------



## PurBee (11 June 2021)

Congrats on the move cloball and new additions to the family 🥳

Now youve crossed the threshold into cat ownership, you may aswell know,  there’s no going back..! 😱😜

Strays will seek you far and wide, youll never be without one. My latest addition is my best friend only when ive got the yogurt out...yet he’s very cute in many ways...a friendly fiesty male who lays with the dogs!

The peacock is a stunner...looking very healthy...the teal colour of their feathers is my favourite colour. How lovely the neighbours all look out for it 🙂
I’ve no idea what they eat....diet like geese/ducks? Grubs/slugs, some greens?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 June 2021)

Cloball said:



			I had a massive panic yesterday as the cat hadn't appeared to have drunk from his new bowl or peed much all day. I gave him a choice of bowls to drink from and what did he choose .... The pint glass of water on the bedside table that was NOT an option 🤦 but he's drinking and peeing so I can't argue. Booked him into the vets today anyway just in case and the vet called him vital and vigorous! Which I think is code for feral and bitey. I got away with only one scratch and we're now going to have a nap as we've both had a hectic week! I seem to be forgiven.
		
Click to expand...

Cats tend to prefer their water to be somewhere away from their food, so if the bowl is on his feeding may try moving it to a different part of the house.  You could also try buying a cat fountain, lots of cats love them.  He sounds like a right dude!


----------



## Cloball (11 June 2021)

I should probably find out what peacocks eat, I presume grubs and things. What do pheasants eat? 
I think I'm forgiven.


----------



## Cloball (11 June 2021)

timbobs said:



			Such a gorgeous cat! How did you end up with the peacock?!
Congrats on buying a house too!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 😌


BeckyFlowers said:



			Cats tend to prefer their water to be somewhere away from their food, so if the bowl is on his feeding may try moving it to a different part of the house.  You could also try buying a cat fountain, lots of cats love them.  He sounds like a right dude!
		
Click to expand...

Noted although he seems happy to drink from the pint glass next to his food 🤣
The OH doesnt need encouraging to spend money on this cat he already has a fancy feed bowl and a harness 🤦


----------



## Ownedby4horses (11 June 2021)

Awww, what a cutie, that last picture I could just smooch his little face. x


----------



## Shady (12 June 2021)

Gorgeous ! How perfect to have a new home and to be able to keep M
 Logically I'm not sure the peacock or the cat will be impressed with each other, but you never can tell. An update will be needed !  x


----------



## Cloball (12 June 2021)

Not such a good update I'm afraid had to rush M to the vets today as he went into urinary retention. Seems like it might have all been a bit much for him. Worried I've done the wrong thing offering to take him on and moving him all at once. 😟
He's at the vets over night until he pees by himself .... Most expensive gift cat ever.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 June 2021)

Cloball said:



			Not such a good update I'm afraid had to rush M to the vets today as he went into urinary retention. Seems like it might have all been a bit much for him. Worried I've done the wrong thing offering to take him on and moving him all at once. 😟
He's at the vets over night until he pees by himself .... Most expensive gift cat ever.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!  Poor chap, fingers crossed he makes a good recovery.  Don't beat yourself up about it though Cloball, in those pics you posted he looks happy as Larry so even though the change and upheaval may have brought it on, he must be happy enough.


----------



## Cloball (12 June 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Oh no!  Poor chap, fingers crossed he makes a good recovery.  Don't beat yourself up about it though Cloball, in those pics you posted he looks happy as Larry so even though the change and upheaval may have brought it on, he must be happy enough.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. OH is being reassuring and has said if we hadn't had him he'd still be living under the deck and no one would have noticed he wasn't peeing. So at least he got help quickly. He's back to eating happily the vet says.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (13 June 2021)

Sometimes things just happens to happen at the same time as something else, without that they have to be related. As your OH said, if you'd left him living under the deck, and he'd still gotten ill, nobody would have noticed, and taken him to a veterinarian. 

Fingers crossed the veterinarian is able to make him well again.


----------



## brighteyes (13 June 2021)

I'm partial to a tabby cat - always have one about the place! 😊


----------



## Cloball (13 June 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Sometimes things just happens to happen at the same time as something else, without that they have to be related. As your OH said, if you'd left him living under the deck, and he'd still gotten ill, nobody would have noticed, and taken him to a veterinarian.

Fingers crossed the veterinarian is able to make him well again.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I hope so too. I guess my medical brain and the fact I've been quite anxious lately is just playing havoc with the why and the and what ifs.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 June 2021)

I hope he's improved overnight. *get well soon vibes*


----------



## Ownedby4horses (13 June 2021)

Hope he’s much better today. Xx


----------



## Cloball (13 June 2021)

Peeing and eating this morning vet very happy with his improvement off to collect him now. OH has taken a few days off to cat monitor.

And breathe!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 June 2021)

Excellent update. Glad to hear your man is taking dad-duties seriously


----------



## Ownedby4horses (13 June 2021)

Brilliant news 👍


----------



## Quigleyandme (13 June 2021)

I have an elderly ginger cat called Maggot. He was a stray kitten that came to live on my farm with the previous owners. When they moved they gave the cat to my 86 year old neighbour Paddy. Paddy was poorly Christmas 2019 and was in hospital for some weeks. His wife Mary has dementia and also went into residential care in 2019. I was feeding Maggot while Paddy was in hospital but on New Years Day 2020 I found him sitting on my doormat and he’s been here ever since. He‘s a charming old cat and is such good company. Paddy misses him though and comes over to give him a fuss and tells him what a grand cat he is. I feel like a selfish cow but I like having the cat and I worm him and brush him and wash his food bowl and when he got into a biffo I gave him antibiotics so I should have him right? Right? I’m lonely too you know 🙁


----------



## Cloball (13 June 2021)

It's so difficult when the cat seems to chose where they want to be. 
He's back cuddled up on the sofa with OH purring away, had some watery food and a wee already.


----------



## Cloball (13 June 2021)

The vet says she think he might be stressed so any tips on destressing a cat would be appreciated. I have a feliway already.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 June 2021)

It sounds like you're doing a great job with him already, but general de-stressing tips are pretty obvious - quiet voices and noises, routine, plenty of playing, not picking cat up, and making sure they have lots of nice places to hide and that are up high so they can take themselves to wherever they feel comfortable.

More pics please!


----------



## Cloball (13 June 2021)

Ive got him a water fountain to try. Just worried about when I go back to work as I've been off with moving house. I might get him a little igloo type hiding place to try.
	

this was earlier with the OH
	
he's being quite clingy so hopefully can make a nice safe bit for him


----------



## InklePickle (13 June 2021)

Can he get under your bed? I had a nervous cat that adored hiding under my bed. He was 21yo when we lost him and died the morning of the day my grandma died. Total double whammy. He was awesome and miss him loads. M cat is really handsome! Peacocks terrify me!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (14 June 2021)

Cloball said:



			Not such a good update I'm afraid had to rush M to the vets today as he went into urinary retention. Seems like it might have all been a bit much for him. Worried I've done the wrong thing offering to take him on and moving him all at once. 😟
He's at the vets over night until he pees by himself .... Most expensive gift cat ever.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if you’ve tried different cat litters? I had our yard cat at home for 10 days due to him having a nasty bite injury. I had wood pellet litter but after 24 hrs he hadn’t peed and I rang the vet to see how long it would be before it became an issue. Anyhow I bought some ordinary clay clumping litter and he used it overnight- phew! 

My previous cats both female used to get a stress cystitis from things like me being away. So it’s not unusual for stress to result in bladder issues. 

Glad he’s home - he’s very gorgeous 🥰.


----------



## Cloball (14 June 2021)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I wonder if you’ve tried different cat litters? I had our yard cat at home for 10 days due to him having a nasty bite injury. I had wood pellet litter but after 24 hrs he hadn’t peed and I rang the vet to see how long it would be before it became an issue. Anyhow I bought some ordinary clay clumping litter and he used it overnight- phew!

My previous cats both female used to get a stress cystitis from things like me being away. So it’s not unusual for stress to result in bladder issues.

Glad he’s home - he’s very gorgeous 🥰.
		
Click to expand...

I might get some clumping stuff was the current litter is difficult to see how much he's seeing. He's a wee stoned kitty today but seems settled. He stares at his fountain but hasn't tried it yet.


----------



## claret09 (14 June 2021)

Cheap cat litter from tesco is great. in addition to water downstairs in the kitchen my two have a glass of water on the cupboard in my bedroom - it seems to suit them and they definitely use it a lot


----------



## Cloball (15 June 2021)

He seems very chirpy this morning had a good night! He sleeps lying right across OH 😸. He plays with his fountain and managed to get his tail in it but he hasn't tried actually drinking from it yet. We now how pint glasses of water arranged around the house.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 June 2021)

Cloball said:



			He seems very chirpy this morning had a good night! He sleeps lying right across OH 😸. He plays with his fountain and managed to get his tail in it but he hasn't tried actually drinking from it yet. We now how pint glasses of water arranged around the house.
		
Click to expand...

Haha that's a nice update, and a really good idea re the pint glasses.  My bestie's cat drinks out of glasses - she has one downstairs and one on the bedside table!


----------



## Cloball (15 June 2021)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Haha that's a nice update, and a really good idea re the pint glasses.  My bestie's cat drinks out of glasses - she has one downstairs and one on the bedside table!
		
Click to expand...

He seems to like one on the bedside table too but so does the OH so it gets confusing 🤦 

Thanks for all the support guys needed it!


----------



## Nasicus (15 June 2021)

All you people with your classy pint-glass-using cats. One of mine just likes to drink out of the toilet 

(And yes, we do have a cat fountain and a regular bowl!)


----------



## Cloball (15 June 2021)

I just really hope it all starts to settle down soon for both me and him! Otherwise I'll need Cloball de-stressing tips.


----------



## Cloball (16 June 2021)

Peeing lots at the moment which I think is the medication, trying to escape and being quite chirpy. 
I made a box hideout which he has tried once, posed and hopped out. He stares into the fountain mesmerised but has yet to be seen drinking. He's only been here a week and it has been quite a whirlwind! So hopefully the next week can be peaceful and I can work on my own anxiety level 😅 we now have the world largest supply to Feliway diffusers OH claims they are making him feel sleepy, OH not the cat. I think I have yet to breathe so it's clearly not working on me! Must stop expecting miracles over night. We will get there.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 June 2021)

My friend has a fountain for his two kitties, and he has never seen them drink out of it until the other week when I said "aaaw look Lizzie is drinking out of the fountain"!  He knew that they had been drinking out of it before that though, as he had to top it up regularly.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 June 2021)

Well it was kind of him to pose for the photo.   

I suspect that things will just need a bit more time to settle.


----------



## Cloball (16 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Well it was kind of him to pose for the photo. 

I suspect that things will just need a bit more time to settle.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm sure. I think it's just the appearing to be settling in ok and then being near death's door in a short period of time really shocked me, and no doubt him, I'm just so scared it will happen again. I also feel so guilty about it all it's really got me on edge.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 June 2021)

Cats are the champions of the animal world at hiding how ill or in pain they are. 

When our brown cat had congestive heart failure he'd do all the cat stuff plus extra because he had fully grown 'kittens' to look after. He'd then just suddenly collapse and it would be an emergency vet visit. His x-rays would make you question how he could function at all, let alone have been catching rabbits just an hour before. He'd have some extra medication to get the fluid off his lungs and he'd be bright as a button and chasing badgers again. That's cats.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Edited for spelling.


----------



## Cloball (16 June 2021)

Much happier with how he seems today, although he's peeing like a race horse not a cat! Had a nice play and he's insisting of being fed all the time and is being much less clingy 🤞🤞
Thank you everyone this thread has really helped me. Gawd help me when I get a horse ... Or a child 🤦


----------



## Cloball (18 June 2021)

Back to the vets we went yesterday 🤦 back in retention. No over night stay this time lots more medication to try but his blood tests were good and he's seems even brighter today if anything unlike me who didn't sleep to do over night obs. 🤞 we are back on track... Again.

He does give the best cuddles.


----------



## ycbm (18 June 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Cats are the champions of the animal world at hiding how ill or in pain they are.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they just!   We took ours to the vet to check why his breathing seemed a little bit laboured and we came home with no cat due to untreatable end stage heart failure.

I've only just caught up with this,  I hope he's OK today Cloball.


----------



## Cloball (18 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			Aren't they just!   We took ours to the vet to check why his breathing seemed a little bit laboured and we came home with no cat due to untreatable end stage heart failure.

I've only just caught up win this,  I hope he's OK today Cloball.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with how he seems today, he's currently watching the birds on the bird table, but if this week is anything to go by who knows! I feel better his kidney function appears fine and we have the antibiotic version of Dettol to give him. 
OH has agreed to. Climbing frame for him.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (18 June 2021)

Cloball said:



			Peeing lots at the moment which I think is the medication, trying to escape and being quite chirpy.
I made a box hideout which he has tried once, posed and hopped out. He stares into the fountain mesmerised but has yet to be seen drinking. He's only been here a week and it has been quite a whirlwind! So hopefully the next week can be peaceful and I can work on my own anxiety level 😅 we now have the world largest supply to Feliway diffusers OH claims they are making him feel sleepy, OH not the cat. I think I have yet to breathe so it's clearly not working on me! Must stop expecting miracles over night. We will get there.
	View attachment 73902

Click to expand...

im sorry but I shouldn’t laugh at the multiple diffusers, I guess one bonus is if you and OH are relaxed due to them,  you won’t be worrying about puss. 😂


----------



## Cloball (21 June 2021)

Ownedby4horses said:



			im sorry but I shouldn’t laugh at the multiple diffusers, I guess one bonus is if you and OH are relaxed due to them,  you won’t be worrying about puss. 😂
		
Click to expand...

🤣 I don't find then relaxing I think they smell like feet. 

In case anyone wants an update, before I jinx it, we've managed to go the whole weekend without a trip to the vets. Much less clingy and sleepy now too. He has a wee funny shaved bottom though 😂


----------



## Ownedby4horses (21 June 2021)

Aww, hope he’s feeling much better now, I don’t fancy the sweaty feet diffusers 🤮.


----------



## HashRouge (21 June 2021)

Cloball said:



			🤣 I don't find then relaxing I think they smell like feet.

In case anyone wants an update, before I jinx it, we've managed to go the whole weekend without a trip to the vets. Much less clingy and sleepy now too. He has a wee funny shaved bottom though 😂
	View attachment 74331

Click to expand...

Lovely boy, so glad he's feeling better xx


----------

